# need help with release



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Took release off clicker, feel like I am wrestling with to get it to go off.letting down alot please help before I give up.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's difficult to diagnose a problem like this over the internet. We can't see you shoot and don't know your archery history. However, we can suggest a few things to check.

- Bow shoulder - be sure you are keeping it down and strong.
- Maintain back tension but relax your biceps and shoulder tops. Tension in your shoulders, arms and hands can make it harder to execute.
- Focus on follow through, not release

It's easier to figure out this and other shooting problems on a blank bale. 

I'm sure the other posters here will have more things to check, but this is a start.

Let us know how it works out for you.
Allen


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Is it better to shoot with or without clicker?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

It's a personal thing. I don't like one, but lots of archers do. 

If you think it gives you more control, use it. 

Allen


----------

